# Einzelne Teile aus Zeichenketten ausgeben.



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 51952 (12. Nov 2015)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Die Aufgabe lautet "Schreiben sie ein Programm, welches eine Zeichenkette als String einliest und versucht aus dieser Zeichenkette E-Mail-Adressen zu extrahieren. Wir gehen der Einfachheit halber davon aus, dass eine gültige E-Mail-Adresse mindestens einmal das @ Zeichen aufweisen muss und keine Leerzeichen beinhaltet."

Die Eingabe des Textes über die Tastatur und das suchen des @ Zeichens habe ich bereits, jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht wie ich es schaffe das nur die Zeichenfolgen mit dem @ Ausgegeben werden.

```
import java.io.*;

class Emailfinder
{
   public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException
   {
     InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
     BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);
     System.out.print("Eingabe:");
     String eingabe = br.readLine();
  
     if( eingabe.contains( "@" ))
     System.out.print("JA");
     else System.out.print("Kein @ vorhanden");
   }
}
```
system.out.print ( Ja ) hab ich erstmal nur als Platzhalter eingefügt.


----------



## Dompteur (12. Nov 2015)

Ein Kollege von dir beschäftigt sich gerade ebenfalls mit dieser Aufgabe: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/uebungsaufgabe.170329/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 51952 (12. Nov 2015)

So ein Zufall , Danke.


----------



## strußi (12. Nov 2015)

also da hilft nur eine Lerngruppe, oder ein GruppenAcc ;-)


----------



## Dompteur (12. Nov 2015)

strußi hat gesagt.:


> also da hilft nur eine Lerngruppe, oder ein GruppenAcc ;-)


Na hoffentlich sind beides Schüler. Nicht dass einer ein Lehrer ist, der eine Musterlösung sucht ;-)


----------

